# Compilieren von git schlägt fehl

## Hollowman

Hi

Bin ich der Einzige der Probleme hat git zu bauen. Das schlägt immer wieder an der selben Stelle fehl. Dabei ist es ziemlich egal welche Version ich nehme.

```
    GEN git-cvsexportcommit

    GEN git-cvsimport

    GEN git-cvsserver

    GEN git-instaweb

    CC git.o

    AR vcs-svn/lib.a

    AR libgit.a

    AR xdiff/lib.a

    LINK git-fast-import/tmp

    LINK git-imap-send/tmp

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot open output file git-fast-import/tmp: No such file or directory

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make: *** [git-fast-import/tmp] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot open output file git-imap-send/tmp: No such file or directory

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make: *** [git-imap-send/tmp] Fehler 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2872:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       git_emake || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1/work/git-1.7.3.4'

```

```
# emerge -a --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 [1.7.4_rc1-r2] USE="-webdav*"

```

```
# emerge -a --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1 [1.7.4_rc1-r2] USE="-webdav*"
```

Wenn ihr den kompletten build.log braucht müsst ihrs sagen.

Ich hab leider keinen weiteren 64Bit Rechner hier auf dem ich es testen könnte.

Auf meinem 32bit Server kann ich es mit den selben Flags problemlos bauen.

Ich hab gerade mal versucht es per Hand zu bauen, auch da bricht er mit dem selben Fehler ab.

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

ich habe gestern git-1.7.4.4 auf 2 rechnern mit amd64 + gcc 4.4.5 ohne probleme gebaut

welche versionen hast du denn alle ausprobiert?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab alle probiert die im Tree sind.

Das komische ist, das mein Server git ohne fast-import baut und der Laptop baut es mit fast-import. USE Flags sind die selben.

Kannst du mal gucken ob an deinem gcc irgendwas anders ist?

```
[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  *2.95.3-r9 ~*2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   *3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s *3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   ~4.3.3-r2!s 4.3.4!s ~4.3.5!s

        (4.4)   ~4.4.2!s ~4.4.3-r3!s 4.4.4-r2!s 4.4.5!s

        (4.5)   ~4.5.1-r1!s ~4.5.2!s

        (4.6)   [M]**4.6.0!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fixed-point fortran gcj go graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi lto mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  4.4.5(4.4)!s(12:25:27 05.03.2011)(fortran mudflap multilib nls nptl openmp -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -gcj -graphite -gtk -hardened -libffi -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection
```

Ich hab jetzt auch mal das Git von der Git Homepage probiert. Das hat auch Probleme beim Linken. Findet genauso die tmp Verzeichnisse nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

Zeig mal die Ausgabe von emerge --info und die Ausgabe von gcc-config -l

----------

## Hollowman

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8-zombie-intel64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8-zombie-intel64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 Apr 2011 13:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                                   

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                                                      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                      

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                              

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aff alsa amd64 amr apng ares asf bash-completion berkdb binfilter bluetooth bzip2 cairo ccache cdb cdda cddb clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cvs cxx dar64 dbtool dbus device-mapper dia divx dpms dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dynamic encode ewf exif extensions extras fat ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran ftp fts3 gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm gzip histman history hpn iconv icq id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipw4965 ithreads java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame laptop lastfm libmms libnotify libsamplerate lightning lm_sensors mad matroska melt mjpeg mmx mng modules mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multilib multitarget ncurses nfs nfsv3 nfsv4 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg ogm opengl openmp optimization oscar pam pcre pdf perl pkcs11 plugins png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw rdp readline samba sdl secure-delete session sha1 smp sound spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream strong-optimization svg svgz sysfs system-sqlite tcpd theora threads thumbnail thunderbird tiff truetype udev unicode unlock-notify usb vaapi vcd vnc vorbis wav wavpack webkit wifi wma wmf x264 xcomposite xml xorg xpm xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *
```

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

Mhm ... ich hätte drei Tipps:

1.) Schon mal ohne CCache versucht?

2.) Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als wäre das ein Überbleibsel von manuellem Rumspielen. Also irgendwelche selber gesetzten symbolischen Links oder so die dafür sorgen dass etwas in PATH ist, was nicht sein sollte, oder dass es sich anders verhält als gewünscht. Möglich bei sowas ist auch, dass zB ~/bin oder ./ in PATH sind...

3.) Vielleicht git deinstallieren und per locate suchen was noch an git-* Sachen auf dem Rechner ist...

----------

## Hollowman

1) Hab ich schon komplett leer gemacht. Bringt nix. Ich probiers aber nochmal ganz ohne.

2) Da ist nix per Hand gelinkt oder gebaut. Das Ding bekommt seine Pakete nur über portage.

3) Git ist schon raus. Bringt auch nix.

Was ich halt komisch finde ist, wenn ich das git.tar-bz2 nehme und es in /tmp/git aus packe. Da drin dann ein ./configure und ein make mache, hab ich das selbe Problem. Das kann also eigentlich nicht an den USE Flags für Git liegen. Das muss an irgendeiner Einstellung vom System liegen.

Kann vielleicht einer mal so nett sein und das hier http://kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-1.7.4.4.tar.bz2 runter laden. Auspacken und dann ./configure und make machen. Davon den Output mal hier posten das ich das mal mit meinem Vergleichen kann. Ich geh mittlerweile davon aus das dem irgendein Modul oder sowas fehlt.

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 2) Da ist nix per Hand gelinkt oder gebaut. Das Ding bekommt seine Pakete nur über portage.
> 
> 

 

Aber das schließt ja nicht aus, dass evtl über $PATH o.ä. sachen herangezogen werden, die den build stören (als Beispiel hatte ich mal bei mir in ~/bin ein Skript geschrieben, was unter wine CDs wechselt... das hatte ich denn CD-Changer -- oder kurz: cc genannt ... und prompt ging jeder Emerge in die Hose...)

 *Quote:*   

> Kann vielleicht einer mal so nett sein und das hier http://kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-1.7.4.4.tar.bz2 runter laden. Auspacken und dann ./configure und make machen. Davon den Output mal hier posten das ich das mal mit meinem Vergleichen kann. Ich geh mittlerweile davon aus das dem irgendein Modul oder sowas fehlt.

 

Hier die Ausgabe von einem einfachen "./configure && make": http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367938/

----------

## Josef.95

Nur nebenbei angemerkt:

Die vermutlich gar global gesetzte LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8" würde ich auch mal rausnehmen.

(Unter Gentoo sollte man LC_ALL="blub" eh nur mit Vorsicht genießen...)

----------

